# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > General Discussion >  Hiding Dart Frog

## Dave kernow

How long should it be not seeing my Golfadocean Dart Frog before I start worrying he is deceased, I haven't seen a sign of him for about a week, I'm starting to worry now......

----------

